# Video from Our Black Friday ride



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Video from Our Black Friday ride...most of this was filmed from the front rack of the Brute but there is a little split screen footage of me in a little hole and some water wheelies in the dark......this is my first attempt at a video and had very limited footage to use but I thought it came out ok.

Sabine 2014 Black Friday Ride 10.28.2014 - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks pretty nasty out there. :rockn:


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

hell ya and then it was a little bit drier than usual.....lol


----------

